# GT: Preseason Game 2: Suns vs. Clippers 10/15



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sat Oct 15
7:00 PM
</center>


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

This will be the first Suns game I've gone to since March 2004. They had better not let me down.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> This will be the first Suns game I've gone to since March 2004. They had better not let me down.


Nice. Give us some inside scoops after the game!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> This will be the first Suns game I've gone to since March 2004. They had better not let me down.



If you have a digital camera, take some pics then upload them for us. That would be sweet.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

James Jones is doing great again. Marion is struggling, and Barbosas isn't playing, I don't know why. We are losing now, not a very high scoring game, we need to light it up.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

D'Atoni just played the rooks the last of the game, thats why it was kind of sloppy. 


And to those who think Nash can't average 10 assist this season........He had 9 assist 14 points in 26 minutes. He'll probable be playing 32 minutes come regular season.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

My mom made us leave early b/c she has a early flight to LA tomorrow. Wasn't a very good game anyway. Oh well, the season ticket was a birthday AND Christmas present.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> birthday AND Christmas present.



Just for a pre-season game? How close did you get?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I was offered a ticket, but passed it up because I told the wife I'd take her out tonight. Heehee, and I let her know it over and over again...


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Just for a pre-season game? How close did you get?


Not the game. The whole season. Believe me, I'd have to be either really poor or really rotton to get only one preseason ticket for my birthday and Christmas present.

We're about 23 rows up I think.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Not the game. The whole season. Believe me, I'd have to be either really poor or really rotton to get only one preseason ticket for my birthday and Christmas present.
> 
> We're about 23 rows up I think.


For the whole season? Sweet. 


I have to much stuff to do. I wouldn't be able to go to a lakers game everytime theres a Laker game. Plus, I live an hour away from the Staples Center.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

James Jones is looking pretty good in the preseason for you guys. How did the Suns get him?


G-Force


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns traded a second round pick to Indiana for James Jones. Indiana was at a point where they wouldn't be able to play him much and wanted to try and get under the luxury tax, so they didn't want to match the contract that he probably would have gotten from someone else other than the Suns. So rather than lose him for nothing, they got a second out of it. Mixed reactions from Indy fans. Some say you pay him just because he's good, even if you risk luxury tax. Some are glad to see the guy get a shot at some playing time. Suns, of course, made out like thieves, giving him a 4 year $11 mil contract with the last year a player option.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

James Jones is a sleeper. He will produce in the Suns system, and his shooting will guarantee him atleast 24 minutes a game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> James Jones is a sleeper. He will produce in the Suns system, and his shooting will guarantee him atleast 24 minutes a game.



Yeah I'm expecting Jackson and Jones to both get around 24 minutes at the 3 position. D'Antoni might go small big ball. 


PG - Nash
SG - James Jones
SF - Jim Jackson
PF - Shawn Marion
C - Kurt Thomas



That would be an interesting starting 5.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Yeah I'm expecting Jackson and Jones to both get around 24 minutes at the 3 position. D'Antoni might go small big ball.
> 
> 
> PG - Nash
> ...



Looks good except Jones doesn't have the ball-handling skills to play the 2. 

Plus I think they like Jackson's offense as a boost off the bench.
He may not start but he may be in the game to finish. 

That is why the current starting lineup is:
Nash
Bell
Jones
Marion
Thomas.




The problem the Suns will have is they have no inside game. They will have a hard time getting to the FT line without Amare. They will win some games when the jumpers are falling but will not have much else to go to when they are not.


Still it is only pre-season and they have the ability to bring in another player with the exception. 
The key is that they don't panic and blow their exception on some big stiff.


----------

